# Best co2 diffusion method?



## andeekaii (17 Jun 2010)

Hi guys, im trying to find out what people think is the best diffusion method.
I know an in-line diffuser is probably the most widely accepted, but I don't have one, so the poll is based on what I have.

Cheers, Andy


----------



## Garuf (17 Jun 2010)

inline mister or reactor depending on tank size.


----------



## andeekaii (17 Jun 2010)

Did you actually read my post? lol



> I know an in-line diffuser is probably the most widely accepted, but I don't have one, so the poll is based on what I have.


----------



## Garuf (17 Jun 2010)

That said, it depends on your tank, as long as you can see the mist everywhere in the tank and that the bubbles are hitting all the plants you can pretty safely say you have good flow, if not then it can be addressed by altering the flow/position of diffusre and or powerheads/outlets.


----------



## andeekaii (17 Jun 2010)

So basically, as long as every corner has a fine mist it should be okay? What about the bubbles that float to the top? Worry about them or just forget about it? Or would it be best to put it under the intake so the filter can mash the bubbles up. I just read somewhere that plants can take up co2 from bubbles better than from water, is this true?

Andy


----------



## Garuf (17 Jun 2010)

And yes, I did read your post, don't get so snappy. 
You also suggest that it's the majority injection method, it's not, a glass diffuser disk is but you happen got get much finer mist and better flow patterns which are desirable to the plants. 

Also, no one method can be said to be best or worst, depending on your set up and flow patterns within the tank the same method won't work as well for every tank/person. All methods have their limitations too, _you will_ have to experiment with them and find which works bet for your tank, a spray bar with a koralia will always be better than a hydor and a lily where as a spray bar will be better than a lily but that all stands for nothing if you don't actually have enough turnover/circulation or co2.


----------



## Garuf (17 Jun 2010)

As long as you see the mist going all round the tank I wouldn't worry, there's a point where the bubbles just don't have enough contact time with the water so it makes no difference that they get away you'll simply can't get enough contact time to get rid of the last of the bubble. And yes, plants uptake co2 much better because the co2 is more readily available and bubbles can overcome the boundry effect much better from a very fine mist but a lot of people don't like this and prefer a reactor that gives a total dissolution with no visible bubble but this results in slower growth as less co2 is available to the plants.


----------



## andeekaii (17 Jun 2010)

Okay thank you. So generally having the bubbles flowing around the tank would yield higher co2 levels than putting the diffuser under the filter inlet?


----------



## Garuf (17 Jun 2010)

Yes, the mist is pure co2 and when this becomes available to the plant through contact it's accessing pure co2 rather than water saturated with co2 which will have much lower levels of co2 and a slower uptake time.


----------



## stevec (17 Jun 2010)

i swapped out an aquamedic 5oo reactor for the up inline diffuser gotta say the aquamedic disolved the co2 far better than the inline no mist or bubbles in the tank just the ugly reactor im actually thinking of swapping it back


----------



## andeekaii (17 Jun 2010)

A reactor is that zig zag maze thing isnt it? Or just something which traps the bubbles in the water so they dissolve?

I like the look of a normal glass diffuser, so its either that, or i buy an external.

Andy


----------



## stevec (17 Jun 2010)

spiral one sits in the corner of the tank


----------



## Garuf (17 Jun 2010)

A reactor in it's proper sense is powered, Ie by the filer or a pump. 
One of those "zig zag maze things" is a diffuser but they're terribly inefficient.


----------



## mdhardy01 (17 Jun 2010)

stevec said:
			
		

> i swapped out an aquamedic 5oo reactor for the up inline diffuser gotta say the aquamedic disolved the co2 far better than the inline no mist or bubbles in the tank just the ugly reactor im actually thinking of swapping it back


If tour not seeing a fine mist in the tank with the up diffuser it 
could be that your reg doesn't have enough pressure
to drive it
you need at least 1.7 psi for the up aqua inline diffuser


----------



## stevec (17 Jun 2010)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> stevec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



inline is working fine(connected to a 3ft industrial cylinder) just  stating that no mist with the aquamedic 500 infact rarely saw a bubble come out of it.......... so although unsightly in the tank i prefer the no mist option


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2010)

UP Atomizer gets my vote every time, even the Aquamedic 1000 is not that impressive IMO!


----------



## mdhardy01 (18 Jun 2010)

stevec said:
			
		

> mdhardy01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry my misunderstanding
I also swapped the up for a sera reactor 
didn't mind the mist(supposed to be better for the plants) but couldn't 
get the higher pressure to run it properly ( using old type jbl reg with no adjutment)
matt


----------



## arty (18 Jun 2010)

Juwel Rio 400

I tried many ways. And found the best option  via external filter(vith airstone) and better as with inline reactor - unrestricted flow.
I have internal reactor too and compared bubble rate with external filter i did not see any difference.
I don't like in internal reactors cleaning and gas locks sometimes.
I decided use via external filter, no any knocks , sounds or something bad what told some other members(posibly depend what type of filter - i have China ext. from Ebay ), very good regular difuseand less cleaning too.


----------

